# Document of the Month from Landmarks of our Fathers



## MasonicAdept (Nov 9, 2018)

Every month Landmarks of our Fathers website will release a document from the Archive of African Lodge (Boston and Philadelphia), as well as other documentation and provide a short summary of the improtance and significance of that document. This presentation will also feature other historians as well, to present their documents and expound on their importance.

This Month's Document:

The Nov. 18, 1845 Minutes of African Grand Lodge, Boston

http://landmarksofourfathers.com/node/17

Also we are 65 books from closing the pre-order for Examination of the White Paper, the upcoming December release from The Quill and The Sword publishing, in association with Landmarks of our Fathers Series.

Pre-Order your signed and sealed copy Now!!
http://landmarksofourfathers.com/


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 9, 2018)

Very historic and very cool!


----------

